# Kayak Cobia Report



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Quest for Cobia Continues
Latimer Shoals 7/1

In the ongoing quest to catch a cobia in the kayak, Kevin and I decided to give Latimer Shoals a try. Spent the week pouring over the charts and pushing buttons on the GPS to plan the trip out. Launched from Sunset Beach at 7:30 anchored on the far side of the shoal, two miles from the beach, in 19 feet of water by 8:30. Soaked eels and bunker while chumming for hours and hours on a weak incoming current. Late afternoon, my rod with a chunk of bunker goes down. Fish comes to the boat quickly. It’s a nice cobe followed by a smaller fish. I call Kevin over. I pull the big fish to the boat again and Kevin flips his eel to the little fish. Line comes tight. Doubleheader. Kevin tags and releases a 33 incher and I put a 49 in the yak. Fished the rest of the tide with nothing. Paddled back to the beach after 3:00.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*nice report*

Good thing your were anchored or that cobe could have turned your 2 miles out to 3+ miles out. Nice work on the double header!

Jeff


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

SWEEEEEEET  
Now ya know how to do it you can show me  

Yup finally broke down and got me one,,, look like a fat boy on a bobber  
If I don't fall off and get swept out to sea I might even try and catch some fish.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

DDDDDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!

Nice going fellas!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

WOW!!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Awesome! Man you are th man!!!!!!!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

MAN I SHOULD HAVE GONE..... thanks anyway for letting me know you got one... may have to try that.... damn... YOU ARE THE MAN..... seriously man you've had a HELL of a 2006. and you deserve every bit of it.

congrats,


(but i will be out trying to get my own soon ) now that i got THE boat


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Good work, my man. 

Naw ... make that great freakin' work.

It's nice when your hard work pays off, ain't it.  Makes it even more special. 

Again, great freakin' work.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

It was only a matter of time. Congrats to you and Kevin. Damn nice fish!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Holy......*

Great fish!!!!!!   . I love reading these reports but unfortunatley I got way too much poi I'm carryin around to even think about yakin. Great job guys. Way to go.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

high five!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Shooter said:


> SWEEEEEEET
> Now ya know how to do it you can show me
> 
> Yup finally broke down and got me one,,, look like a fat boy on a bobber
> If I don't fall off and get swept out to sea I might even try and catch some fish.


From one old "fat boy in a bobber" to another  "Welcome to the darkside "
Got me one about a month ago just been paddlin in fresh water lakes an catchin some blue gills and small bass
Took my first salt water trip in mine yesterday in Burwells Bay paddled out to the small chanel.(Not far and the water was smoooth)
Caught 2 croakers on fish bite bw. and a skate. He gave me a nice ride.
Got my feet wet to salt water yakkin now.
Like they say there is "no turning back ."


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

Again, planning, perseverence, and patience paid off. Wish I had some time lately to do some of it myself. Congrats on the nice catch!!


----------

